# MicroATX in a 2015 VW GTI



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

HARDWARE:

Touchscreen- LILLIPUT FA1014-NP/C/T IPS 16:9 10.1" HDMI Monitor with capacitive touch function support 10-point touch.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PYWSYDE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Chassis- This is temporary while I get everything working together in the home before I take it out to install in the vehicle. Thermaltake CORE V21 Black Extreme Micro ATX Cube Chassis. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PDDMN6S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

PSU- I purchased two of these, one for the home and one for the vehicle. 
EVGA 430 W1 80+, 430W Continuous Power.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H33SDR4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Car PSU for computer-https://www.opussolutions.com/product/161/DCX6_360__360W_.html

Motherboard- Gigabyte LGA1151 Intel Z170 Micro ATX DDR4 Motherboards GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014SL2XKQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

CPU- Intel Boxed Core I7-6700K 4.00 GHz 8M Processor Cache 4 LGA 1151
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012M8LXQW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

CPU Water Cooler- Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme S 240mm AIO Liquid Cooling System CPU Cooler. Ill be replacing the fans with Noctua's
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O08FWTM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ram- Right now I have 2 16gb cards, Ill upgrade to 4 total.
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2800 (PC4 22400) Intel Z170 Platform.
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2800 (PC4 22400) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-2800C15D-32GVR - Newegg.com

SSD System Memory- Samsung 850 EVO - 500GB - 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OBRE5UE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Soundcard or USB- Im still actively researching. There are a lot of factors that go into this one, for me. DSD capable playback with DSP is a VERY expensive proposition to do correctly at this time. Right now I'm leaning torward the ASUS Essence STX II 7.1 - 124dB SNR Audio Card / MUSES op-amps, pulling out the Muses and doing the Burson SS V5 upgrade mod to it. The other option is either 4 of the ifi nano's which support DSD or the more expensive Micro. I want to see how the system behaves with the software first.

SOFTWARE:
Windows 10
PC Optimizer- Highend-AudioPC | AudiophileOptimizer
HQ Player- Signalyst
DSP- Acuorate http://www.audiovero.de/en/acourate.php


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Wow that thing is going to fly!! Will be interested to see the 10" screen mounted in the dash.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice rig! I'm interested to see where you go with the sound card(s); my next big overhaul will probably be a win10 machine with media and dsp all in one.


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

Im about to upgrade my desktop at home after seeing this i might just have to start a build in my truck with my old gear. nice choice on the equipment. cant wait to see what it becomes.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is an old school tag because I am interested in seeing the final outcome.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Mobo was DOA, waiting to get a replacement from Amazon by the 18th. It kept cycling on and off and wouldn't show me a bios screen, I changed out the PSU to a 550 watt unit, no difference. I added a graphics card and no change either. I also switched out the RAM to its proper position than the one in the pic ;-)
Right now I'm reading up on how to use Acourate http://www.audiovero.de/en/acourate.php, talk about easily going into a headspin space, whew. Its way beyond what I understand, however that's the fun of it. https://www.amazon.com/Accurate-Sou...eywords=Accurate+Sound+Reproduction+Using+DSP


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have to ask, what reason do you have to harness this much power in a simple car pc? Planning to run a projector on your hood against a wall anywhere ya go? Lol


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

BassMechanic308 said:


> I have to ask, what reason do you have to harness this much power in a simple car pc? Planning to run a projector on your hood against a wall anywhere ya go? Lol


I know, right?! 

originally I was going to buy Sony's Sony RSX-GS9 High-res digital media receiver (does not play CDs) at Crutchfield.com
What I came to realize is that, for me, its pointless because there are no DSP's on the market that support it. To do it properly, at DXD's full potential, would require as I currently understand it, a 16 core processor. So in actuality this system is fairly tame.


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

that makes some sense, in a way. will you make it removable to tote around? its nice to have a powerful work station haha.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

BassMechanic308 said:


> that makes some sense, in a way. will you make it removable to tote around? its nice to have a powerful work station haha.


It is going into a MATX enclosure which will be in a false floor. No Need to take it out as it will be configured in such a way that it is a music server only. Highend-AudioPC | AudiophileOptimizer


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

THIS! Is ****ing cool! Subbed for updates, best of luck to ya!


----------



## who.am.i (Apr 12, 2016)

I saw lot of wierd stuff in a car,but never i7 cpu. Keep us posted!

VAG Familia
2016 LEON FR 110kW


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Finally got the system up and running! It wasn't an issue with the motherboard, one of the RAM cards was defective. Now I'll start optimizing Windows 10 for it, then on to the software I posted about earlier.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

I've installed JRiver Media Center on the system, heres a little information taken from their site about it...
Support for all lossless formats of audio (FLAC, APE, ALAC, WM), AIFF and WAV files 
Bit-perfect playback
DSD support (ASIO v2.2, DoP, SACD, DFF, DSF, etc.)
DSP environment (Room Correction, Bass Management, VST plug-in support, ReplayGain, etc.)
Playback from memory

https://www.jriver.com/audio.html 

I've come to the realization that I cannot use 4 individual DAC's due to clocking issues, they would be out of sync with each-other. Right now I see 2 paths to go down regarding multichannel playback, either an 8 Channel DAC that supports up to 24/192 with ASIO support, or using my Mosconi 6to8 to handle the XO, TA, line output after Acourate. Id prefer to use JRiver and Acourate for all the processing so I'm searching around for whats available. 

Dream machine: http://www.exasound.com/e28/Overview.aspx
Im not willing to pay 3,300.00 So thats out. 

Possible/probably: RME: Fireface 802 this is an EXCELLENT unit and most likely what I'll end up with. Ill also be able to use this as my measurement mic pre amp. 1,600.00

Realistic/ most likely my temporary solution: https://www.minidsp.com/products/usb-audio-interface/u-dac8 300.00

I picked up my mic from Cross Spectrum Labs, they do a custom calibration on the Dayton EMM-6 mic 
Cross·Spectrum - Calibrated Dayton Audio EMM-6 Microphones for Sale


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

i assume the c-dsp 6x8(https://www.minidsp.com/products/minidsp-in-a-box/c-dsp-6x8) will not suffice for your needs? seeing as it could be slightly better in a car environment.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

BassMechanic308 said:


> i assume the c-dsp 6x8(https://www.minidsp.com/products/minidsp-in-a-box/c-dsp-6x8) will not suffice for your needs? seeing as it could be slightly better in a car environment.



Unfortunately it doesn't have Windows ASIO compliant drivers. Nice unit otherwise. I already have a Mosconi 6to8 that could do the same thing.


----------



## who.am.i (Apr 12, 2016)

What kind of speakers are u planing to run?according to quite powerfull pc,i see only sq components.

VAG Familia


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

whoever said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't have Windows ASIO compliant drivers. Nice unit otherwise. I already have a Mosconi 6to8 that could do the same thing.


i understand. i just thought i would mention it to ya. i do however plan to pick it up in the future for my needs when the time comes. which i hope will be within the next year as my rx8 v8 engine swap project is priority one. i will use it to power my carPC setup, which i hope the other component i want for it makes it way to the market by the time i ready to grab it up.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

who.am.i said:


> What kind of speakers are u planing to run?according to quite powerfull pc,i see only sq components.
> 
> VAG Familia












These were Ciare 10" midbass drivers from many years ago. This time I'm going with Illusion C10's in the kicks, 1 C12XL sub in the rear, Ill play around with the C3CX, the new Satori 5" Midrange when it's out, and a few others, my preference is torwards the 5" drivers. I already have the Illusion 10's and 12.

A FWIW: Im going to be selling my BNIB Mosconi 6to8 8V with controller, if anyones interested PM me, Ill put it up in the for sale section tomorrow


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Well the RME 802 finally arrived. Its an 8 channel DAC capable of 24/192 resolution, it will also serve as the measurement mic preamp, all the while being a low latency unit that works very well with Windows and ASIO. So this complete's the hardware aspects of the computer system, for now. Next will be integrating the programs.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Looking forward to the final install. :thumbsup:

Even a video demo would be sweet! That 10" screen. :snacks:


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

whoever said:


> Well the RME 802 finally arrived. Its an 8 channel DAC capable of 24/192 resolution, it will also serve as the measurement mic preamp, all the while being a low latency unit that works very well with Windows and ASIO. So this complete's the hardware aspects of the computer system, for now. Next will be integrating the programs.


12V modded?


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

geshat00 said:


> 12V modded?


Not yet, I want to get all the programs working together first and learn to use Accuorate outside of the vehicle in my home, once thats accomplished Victor, from Victory Sonics is taking a look at the possibility of doing it. In the end I will have it modded to 12V, that's my intention.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

[/IMG]

I have to say, I'm in utter disbelief. I had no idea it was going to sound this good. There have been many times along this journey I wanted to quit, I'm so glad I didn't. The software is working flawlessly so far. Right now I'm using an old set of KLH speakers and a class T amp to experiment with. After the first tuning was done the speakers now sound very coherent, the vocals and instruments now sound like they are coming from a certain point in space, not diffuse at all.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Why so much ram? Seems like way overkill.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Manic1! said:


> Why so much ram? Seems like way overkill.


Originally, I was looking to have the system be able to handle processing of dsd through Acourate and HQPlayer, where I ran into a problem was how expensive an 8 channel DSD capable DAC player is, 2400-3k. I had already purchased the ram drive. I thought I would be able to use 4 individual dsd dacs. Due to latency issues that won't work so I settled on the RME fireface 802, it's capable of 24/192. When processing dsd, over multichannel dsp, it requires a lot of ram, that's originally why I went with that


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

whoever said:


> 64gb, yup it is, AND it's there for future upgrading, I wouldn't do anything I've done differently. It's beyond my expectations.


In the next 5 to 10 years I can see nothing that will need 64 gigs of ram in a car. But hey it's your money.

Also would have gone with a M.2 drive. A NVME M.2. drive if I had the money.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Manic1! said:


> In the next 5 to 10 years I can see nothing that will need 64 gigs of ram in a car. But hey it's your money.
> 
> Also would have gone with a M.2 drive. A NVME M.2. drive if I had the money.


Then go do it. Enjoy. I'll keep enjoying MY system


----------

